# First Quail



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I’ve heard rumors about coveys of quail in the surrounding area. So, with the day off of work today, I thought I’d try and find a covey. After a little hiking, the dog caught wind of something in a line of Russian Olive trees. I had one shooting lane and the quail that came through it got a full pattern of #7.5 at about 20 feet. Needless to say, there wasn’t much left of the bird. I could get used to chasing quail - it’s a blast!


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Congrats on the quail. They are fun little birds. Great looking dog you have there.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wire said:


> Congrats on the quail. They are fun little birds. Great looking dog you have there.


Thanks! I never thought I'd have a Boykin, but he sure has been a joy to have around!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Boykins are neat little dogs. We've got one in our NAVHDA chapter that I train with up here. Good stuff!


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Congrats!! Proud dog, nice teamwork


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

The basin will surprise you. I would like to hunt more quail. They're speedy little buggers. Eat great!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Glad you were able to scratch another'n off yer list. Congrats Jeff!! I love hunting quail. They are so dang fast it makes for an awfully exciting and challenging hunt.


----------

